# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نکته تقاطع تابع معکوس با تابع

## mkh-ana

با سلام

بچه ها یکی از سوالای مهمی که در بخش تابع معکوس مطرح میشه بحث تقاطع تابع با معکوسشه...


اما اکثریت میگن که تابع معکوس نیاز به بررسی نداره و خود تابع رو با محور y=x تقاطع((یعنی مساوی))میدیم و با حل معادله به جواب میرسیم.

اما این نکته اشتباهه و تابع میتونه در نقاطی به جز نیمساز ربع اول وسوم با تابع معکوسش تقاطع داشته باشه.

اما نکته:


اگر تابعی صعودی اکید باشد اگر با معکوسش برخورد کند حتما تقاطع آن با معکوسش در نیمساز ربع اول وسوم رخ میدهد.((در جای دیگر رخ نخواهد داد.))
برای بررسی صعودی بودن باید از تابع مشتق گرفت و در بازه مشخص شده بررسی کرد که مشتق تابع مثبت است یا نه.((مثبت بودن مشتق تابع نشان دهنده صعودی بودن آن است.))

اما سوال اصلی))

آیا در کنکور تستی در مورد تقاطع در حالتی که تابع صعودی اکید نیست مطرح شده یا نه؟؟؟

آیا این نکته در مورد توابع نزولی اکید نیز درست است؟؟

راه حل این گونه تست ها چیست؟؟

((پس از تحلیل های به جای دوستان تست ها و نکات تکمیلی قرار داده خواهد شد.))

با تشکر

----------


## mkh-ana

تست کنکور ریاضی 92



حل سوال:

----------


## mkh-ana

تست کنکور خارج کشور ریاضی 90



حل:

----------


## ronesans

دوست خوبم بازم شرمنده هرکاری انجام دادم تا بتونم پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنم مقدور نشد احتمالا سیستم بنده دچار مشکل هست
خیر جمله همچنان حاوی ایراد اساسی است بیشتر تامل بفرمایید
به جهت بر هم نخوردن نظم تاپیک بعد از مشاهده محبت می فرمایید و مطلب را پاک می کنید

----------


## mkh-ana

تست کنکور خارج ریاضی 88



حل:



البته در این سوال نیز چون تابع  در بازه صعودی اکید است، از راه حل ارایه شده استفاده شده است.

----------


## mkh-ana

آقا ما نفهمیدیم این استاد چی میگفت...

اگه کسی چیزی میدونه مارو شیرفهم کنه

من همیشه نکته ای که گفتمو سر کلاس درس متذکر میشم اگه اشتباه باشه واقعن عجیبه(((چون همه جا همینو نوشتن)))

ممکنه اشتباه ادبی داشته باشه ولی فک نکنم اشتباه علمی داشته باشه

----------


## hamed2357

کلیک کنید
با سلام خدمت همکار گرامی جزوه ی خوبی بود اما phone
نکته ی دیگه خیلی مهم است و اشتباه فنی دارد نکته 20
در مورد قطع کردن تابع با معکوس خودش.ممکنه روی خط نیمساز نباشه.باید بگویید برای توابع صعودی اکید اینجوری است. حتما میدونی دیگه یک تابع یک به یک ممکنه نه صعودی و نه نزولی بشه.
نقض نکته 20 :
radikal(9-3x
رادیکال نه منهای سه ایکس
با معکوسش در نقاط (0و3)) و (3و0) برخورد دارند
یک جزوه ای بود که همین اشتباه را گفته بود
و این پست خطاب به شما دانشجوی برق تهران نیست

1آبان 1392 در 18:04

----------


## ali 221488

> کلیک کنید
> با سلام خدمت همکار گرامی جزوه ی خوبی بود اما phone
> نکته ی دیگه خیلی مهم است و اشتباه فنی دارد نکته 20
> در مورد قطع کردن تابع با معکوس خودش.ممکنه روی خط نیمساز نباشه.باید بگویید برای توابع صعودی اکید اینجوری است. حتما میدونی دیگه یک تابع یک به یک ممکنه نه صعودی و نه نزولی بشه.
> نقض نکته 20 :
> radikal(9-3x
> رادیکال نه منهای سه ایکس
> با معکوسش در نقاط (0و3)) و (3و0) برخورد دارند
> یک جزوه ای بود که همین اشتباه را گفته بود
> ...


دوست عزیز ایشون هم گفتن که تابع باید صعودی اکید باشه

----------


## مس عود

این نکته در مورد توابع درجه اول  دوم  هموگرافیک مشکلی ندارد حتی اگر صعودی نباشند ولی در مورد تواب درجه سه بهتر است فقط در حالت صعوددی اکید استفاده شود چون گاهی اوقات محل برخورد روی خط  y=-x می باشد            مثال     y=-x^3

----------

